# BCS bowl predictions



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*EDITED TO REFLECT WEEK 13 RESULTS*
Championship game: Oregon (still have to play the beavers) vs Auburn (still have to play #17 South Carolina in the SEC championship).

Rose Bowl (first selection since #1 team is from Pac10) TCU vs. Wisconsin

Sugar Bowl (2nd selection since #2 team is from SEC) Stanford (highest ranked team left) vs. LSU

Orange Bowl Va Tech vs. WV (3 way tie for first, with WV having best overall record??)

Fiesta Bowl big 12 champ (Mizzou vs. Oklahoma due to highest BCS rankings to break the 4 way tie) vs. Ohio State (highest ranked team left)

The order in which bowls select after the bowls missing the teams in the championship select: Sugar, Orange, Fiesta.
I just don't see much here changing to get a nonAQ in the championship.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not unless Oregon or Auburn lose. I don't see Oregon losing.... but it could happen. What if Oregon and Auburn lose.... wonder who climbs out of that mudhole with a berth in the NC game?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think Auburn loses to atleast Alabama. Oregon will win out. And Boise will jump TCU and play Oregon in the BCS Championship game. 
TCUs win over Utah doesn't look so impressive anymore and they really don't have anyone else to hang there hat on.

As far as the other bowls go the ACC and Big East are going to be mediocre at best. The Big Ten I think Wisconsin will get it or Ohio St.
Big 12 Ok st and since the winner of the Pac 10 will be in the NCG Stanford will get a birth. 
That leaves the SEC which if Auburn loses to Alabama still can win the conference which I think they will.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't see Oregon losing either so they should be a lock for the NC game. Boise State's hopes hinge on who emerges as the SEC champion though. I think a 1 loss Auburn or LSU still gets in over an undefeated Boise or TCU. As much as I think Boise and TCU both deserve a shot at the NC I hope they both get shafted because I hate the BCS and want a playoff, and if an non-BCS school gets in the NC game it will only legitimize the BCS system.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

The way I see LSU is they would have to make it to the SEC championship game and win in order to go. If Auburn loses to Alabama and then beats SC the following week, LSU won't make the game. That and they still have to beat Arkansas this week. It would be a strange end though if that happened because Auburn would have to play SC twice in a row. 
I think if Auburn loses this week Bosie gets in. Thats they way it should be. I too hate the BCS but its never going to change as long as money is involved. So if a non-aq gets in the better. 
The only way it will change is if enough AQ teams get shafted not Non-AQs, no one with any pull in college football cares if Utah, Boise, or TCU gets shafted year after year. Their still getting there money.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I edited the original post to reflect the changes this week, BSU losing as the only major change.

On the positive side of things, it will be nice to see #1 vs #2 and #3 vs #4 rather than the crap that is common where a good team matches up with the Big East champ who is barely bowl eligible like happened to the Utes visit to the Fiesta.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One more change, looks like Missouri has jumped Nebraska in the BCS, so the big 12 championship will be Oklahoma vs Missouri if I have read the policy correctly.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The Big 12 championship is OU vs Nebraska.

It also looks like Arkansas is more likely to get a BCS game than LSU, and go to the Sugar. (Arkansas beat LSU this week and both have 2 losses.)
ESPN predicts Ohio St. going to the Sugar and Stanford going to either the Orange or Fiesta. 
In the lowly Big (L)east, Uconn goes to the BCS if they win their game this week against S. Florida, otherwise it will most likely be W. Virginia. 

I'm looking forward to seeing TCU vs Wisconsin, but other than the Championship game, the others don't move the needle much for me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If TCU can't play for the NC, I'd like to see them play Ohio State just to beat the **** out of them and shove it back in that jackass Gordon Gee's face. 

As far as how it will actually stack up, I agree with Huge's assessment.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Chaser said:


> If TCU can't play for the NC, I'd like to see them play Ohio State just to beat the **** out of them and shove it back in that jackass Gordon Gee's face.
> 
> As far as how it will actually stack up, I agree with Huge's assessment.


I couldn't agree more, this is what I want to see.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

How bad will that be if TCU loses their second big BCS game in a row though?? I hate OSU so I'd hate for that prick to be right about anything.


----------

